# Craftsman Eager 1 Starting Problem



## cmw0021 (Jul 17, 2006)

i have a craftsman eager 1 and it just will not start. after about 30 pulls it starts and then just slowly dies and wont start back up. ive heard about the carb needs to be cleaned and the bowl. but i see no jet adjustments on it so im stumped on how to rejet it. im not exactly sure thats the problem but i need some help because i dont have the money right now to get a new one because im going on vacation soon. any help is greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## mitchell (Jan 15, 2006)

*craftsman eager 1*

Underneath carburetor bowl is a nut that holds bowl onto carb, it is also a jet so to speak, once you take it off inside of it is a small hole and around the outside of this nut so to speak are one or two holes, tiny holes, they must be clear, since tecumseh engineered it this way, water or corrosion in bowl or these tiny orifices will shut your tecumseh down.

http://news.smallenginetrblshtng.com


----------



## hunterat31792 (Jul 20, 2006)

it you are goin to take the bowl off you better go ahead and take the whole carb off... otherwise youll never get it back on... when you get the carb off and take the bowl off.. be very very careful... inside the bowl is the float and needle... when you take the float off by pullin the pin there will be a needle hanging on the float... the needle is very small and if you lose sight of it, it is gone gone.. youll never get it back.. be very very careful and take the whole carb off... itll also help when you go to put that needle and float back on..


----------



## cmw0021 (Jul 17, 2006)

yes, but i did all of that. i prime it, pull it 5-10 times and runs. but about 10 seconds later it starts to die very slowly. it does this about 2 times. but the third time it runs like new. im not sure of what the problem is consisting of.


----------



## cleancutinc (Jul 18, 2006)

cmw0021 said:


> yes, but i did all of that. i prime it, pull it 5-10 times and runs. but about 10 seconds later it starts to die very slowly. it does this about 2 times. but the third time it runs like new. im not sure of what the problem is consisting of.


 check rubber on primer,make sure at has no holes,leaks.


----------

